# Does thermal pad need to be replaced?



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 20, 2016)

I disassembled a laptop and the GPU/northbridge appears to have a non-adhesive thermal pad on it.  Does it need to replaced?  Should I just leave it the way it is?  I really don't get how that pad is thermally conductive but it must be because it is hooked to a heatpipe.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 20, 2016)

If its physically in the proper conditikn, reuse it.if its ripped beyong reuse, replace it.

Look around for an interior image of your make n model laptop, just to make sure it isnt a therm pad that was shifted out of its proper position, maybe on an earlier repair  also.therm pads normally close the gap between a heat source,and a heat dissapatiin material
If its not between two metallic surfaces, but instead a metallic,and plastic, it could be protecting the plastic surface i suppose


----------



## natr0n (Jun 20, 2016)

You can put a dab of white/generic thermal paste as a glue for those pads. I have.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jun 20, 2016)

Sometimes there is a gap between the chip, where the thermal pad closes the gap, with the cooler surface.
In place of this, I have cut sheet aluminum (roll roof flashing) to the size of the chip and put thermal paste on both sides of the shim.
This works very well, just be careful when you replace the cooler and tighten the screws. (So that the shim does not shift off the top of the chip and short on other components.)

I make the shim just a wee bit oversized, not to come in contact with other on-die capacitors.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 20, 2016)

I've had a laptop in the past which had this thermal pad for the CPU,
I bought another CPU for it at that time but was unable to install it right because it needed a thermal pad, using the old thermal pad did result in overheating the CPU.
I needed a new one, without it it would leave a gap. In the end I sold the laptop at a used laptop and parts store.


----------



## Jetster (Jun 20, 2016)

Not unless its brittle


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 20, 2016)

Here's the chip it covers:
http://ark.intel.com/products/35134/Intel-82GM45-Graphics-and-Memory-Controller-Hub

Here's what I'm working with.  I'm going to replace the TIM on the SLGFE.  It's the SLB94 I'm worried about because I have no suitable replacements on hand.  As you can see in the picture, the pad is deformed from where it made contact.  It still feels pliable and I get the strong impression it was never adhesive.  Looking up the specs on SLB94, it is a 12 watt chip.  I know it is bad picture but should be sufficient to get the point across:






I'll add a poll.


----------



## peche (Jun 20, 2016)

this may help yopu in case of need





if they look "OK" not shattered or f*cked,  leave them alone, 

Regards,


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 20, 2016)

Do you have more information on that?  It looks like the stuff that's on there now.  Also, does that stuff get old?  Can it sit around for a decade and still do the job?


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jun 20, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Do you have more information on that? It looks like the stuff that's on there now. Also, does that stuff get old? Can it sit around for a decade and still do the job?



The SLGFE is spoiled and no good.
It needs replacement or a shim as I wrote in post #4.
Thermal pads come in different thicknesses: .5mm 1mm, 2mm, 3mm, so which is it?
If 1mm use the shim.

The SLB94 is fine, leave it alone.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...Xthermal+pads.TRS0&_nkw=thermal+pads&_sacat=0

http://www.ebay.com/itm/40Pcs-15mmx15mm-Heatsink-Copper-Shim-Thermal-Pads-for-Laptop-GPU-VAG-PAD/171316876031?_trksid=p2045573.c100508.m3226&_trkparms=aid=555014&algo=PL.DEFAULT&ao=1&asc=36866&meid=b7af22d307124f5ab513121e208acb7d&pid=100508&rk=1&rkt=1&

That SLGFE looks like a thermal pad that someone put TIM on and it caused the pad to disintegrate.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 20, 2016)

jsfitz54 said:


> That SLGFE looks like a thermal pad that someone put TIM on and it caused the pad to disintegrate.


It had really old Arctic Clean 1 (has the consistency of Terro ant killer but still gets the job done) on it to take it off.


----------



## peche (Jun 20, 2016)

acoording the picture, the lilltle one is "OK",  the bigger one may be replaced sir.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 21, 2016)

Seems to be working fine without replacing the thermal pad.


----------

